# WEIRD Stanza engine thing. Help?



## altima8 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi guys,
(Some of you may know me from altimas.net (nissanclub.com) under the same username.)

My winter car is a 1992 Stanza XE, 5 spd.

since January it has this EXTREMELY bizarre problem, that is intermittent. A few times a month the car will rev-limit at EXACTLY 2,500RPMs. Now for the symptoms:

1. It seems to happen especially if I have been hightway driving, and then hit stop-and-go traffic.
2. If I shut the engine off (even while driving) and start it back up again the problem disappears, for either 10 minutes or even 3 weeks sometimes. doing this doesn't ALWAYS work, but 90% of the time. If I let the car sit and cool down for 5 minutes or so, then the problem goes away 100% of the time.
3. When the car gets to 2,500RPMs it SHUDDERS very hard, as if the transmission is going to jump right out.

Any ideas? I know I have two VERY leaky injectors which is causing absolutely abismal gas milage, but besides that there are no known problems besides a speed sensor that has gone a bit haywire (sometimes pins itself at 200km/h, then goes back to normal...then goes flying side-to-side for a few minutes...).

Thanks for any info!

Jeff


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

altima8 said:


> Hi guys,
> (Some of you may know me from altimas.net (nissanclub.com) under the same username.)
> 
> My winter car is a 1992 Stanza XE, 5 spd.
> ...


sounds like limp home mode...need to see if you can get a flash code from the ecu, i'm not familiar with how to do it on a 92 though but a Haynes or Chiltons manual can tell ya


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

try reseting the ecu


----------



## altima8 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, will try resetting the ECU on Sunday after pulling codes.


----------

